# Nên Mua Gì Tặng Cô Giáo Ngày 20-11



## kieuoanhdhtm (12 Tháng mười một 2015)

Sắp tới 20-11 rồi nên tặng quà gì cho cô giáo nhỉ? Mình thấy đang có một cty mỹ phẩm bán mặt nạ khoáng sét pháp, đợt trước cô cháu gái dùng sản phẩm này được phết, giá có 420k/ hộp, loại tuýp 520k, đang phân vân có nên lựa chọn sản phẩm này tặng cô giáo k vì thấy nó phù hợp với các loại da, nên cũng k đáng lo ngại, cô nào dùng chắc cũng ưng, lại là sp của pháp nữa nên khá sang trọng và giá trị, nếu mua mấy loại quà như áo váy mà hàng hiệu cũng phải lên đến tiền triệu mà chắc gì cô đã thích. Theo các chị em thì tặng một hộp mặt nạ khoáng sét pháp cho cô giáo k nhỉ?


----------



## nụ hôn (27 Tháng một 2016)

bạn có thể tặng cô 1 gói chụp ảnh thiệt là đẹp nha


----------



## kieuoanhdhtm (27 Tháng một 2016)

mình đã mua sản phẩm trên tặng cô giáo rồi, cô ưng lắm


----------



## thienthandangyeu (4 Tháng hai 2016)

Tết rồi nếu đi cô thầy thì làm giỏ quà là đẹp


----------

